# NO ONES MESS'S W/HER!



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## HLogic (Feb 14, 2011)

Cute critter! I used to have a fully loaded one. Neat animals but mine only had a 3 second attention span.


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 14, 2011)

Awe cute but scary! Did you rescue her?


----------



## Isa (Feb 14, 2011)

Awww so cute


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 14, 2011)

HLogic said:


> Cute critter! I used to have a fully loaded one. Neat animals but mine only had a 3 second attention span.



LOL, I think they are all like that! She is great, very neat and interesting critter.



Torty Mom said:


> Awe cute but scary! Did you rescue her?



No rescue, gotten at the pet store.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 14, 2011)

Awww what a cutie  What's her name?


----------



## Nay (Feb 14, 2011)

Where do they sell skunks?? I think where I live(MA) they are not allowed.
But I did see a show once where alot of folks who had them got together. Seems they really are one wild animal that can adapt to pet life. (From what they showed) Very smart.
Hope they desented her? I would think that kinda goes without saying, but hey ya never know!!


----------

